# Massey-Fergusson Model 65 Chassis Number



## BillM (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anybody help me find the location of the chassis number of a 1963 M-F 65? Where do I look?

Thanks,
Bill.


----------



## BillM (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks to everybody that looked at this post. It appears that the chassis number was never actually stamped onto the chassis on early Massey Ferguson tractors and that all the relevant information comes solely from the serial number plate riveted to the body to the lower-left side of the steering-wheel. 

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

